# Attic finds



## tftfan (Oct 5, 2006)

Found in the attic with old books, shoes and other stuff.Bad roof sent me up, and so I hunt,,,Any info?
 Thanks, Micah


----------



## tftfan (Oct 5, 2006)

The card says, Mrs. J. Setterland Died April 28, 1896


----------



## card (Oct 24, 2006)

I would assume that the "At rest" contains her ashes. Nice find though.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 24, 2006)

WoW, Somebody put there grandma up in the attic with the junk. Eather that or she out lived the SOBs and the box never got used.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## tftfan (Oct 24, 2006)

Maybe she is in the back yard? or under the house? Was it common in the old days to keep the '' AT REST'',,,yikes, I just dont know.
 Thanks, Micah


----------



## Digger George (Oct 25, 2006)

*CRAZY! Is there ashes in that tin "At Rest" thing?*


----------



## tftfan (Dec 4, 2006)

Also found old news papers, 1890-early 1900's , letters, telegraphs, shoes, not sure what the flag looking thing is, any clue?Thanks
 Micah


----------



## tftfan (Dec 4, 2006)

.


----------



## tftfan (Dec 4, 2006)

.


----------



## tftfan (Dec 4, 2006)

.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 4, 2006)

Your flag is a depiction of one that would have been in service from 1912 to 1959. Kelley


----------



## capsoda (Dec 4, 2006)

The flag is family member serving WW1. My grand dad had one that his mom gave him when he came home. 


 I wonder who has that thing???


----------



## tftfan (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the input, hope I did'nt offend anyone by calling it a flag thing, but it is to big to be a patch, to small to be a flag, not sure what it was to be. 
 Micah


----------



## tftfan (Oct 10, 2013)

UPDATE !


----------



## tftfan (Oct 10, 2013)

It has been years..... have tried off and on to find family for the things in the attic. Just found the family a few days ago, on line. Have a message sent, hope they get back to us soon ! [] Wow.


----------



## Dugout (Oct 10, 2013)

Let us know how this turns out.


----------



## tftfan (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Attic finds*

Package sent last week, the guy is real happy. Family pic, telegraphs, letters, shoes etc. Feels good to get that stuff to him. []


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Attic finds*

Very interesting finds for sure.


----------

